# First catfish few ?s



## danreeve (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm going to try smoking catfish for the first time this weekend. I've got 3 fillets all about the same size.

Do I need to brine? or can I just kick the smoker up around 200, and throw them on until they reach 160ish internal?

I've got a rub I am going to use for flavor also.

thanks for any help.

Dan


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Smoked catfish is one of my favorite foods, I don't brine them, just a mild rub, and then I smoke them with just one chunk of mesquite at 225°. It's a Clean tasting Q. It's all good my friend.


----------



## corn cob (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd pull them at 150* They're done!! Careful not to over cook..If you cook it until it starts to flake..it's beginning to dry out....

Enjoy!


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to work at a machine shop back in Cali years ago and we would smoke bullheads out in the welding shack. We just gutted and beheaded them and smoked away. Started early in the morning and had them for lunch.


----------



## danreeve (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for your help guys

Dan


----------

